# el componente mas caro



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2011)

hola , les cuento, hoy pregunte unos preciso para ver si me pongo a armar unos equipos, ...... me da fiaca, por eso quiero armar de una 15 o 20 por que es un bardo el tema de "calentarse" , vieron cuando arman algo que uno se la pasa mirando el plano, verificando , haciendo ajustes......y por uno solo es una perdida de tiempo inmensa.

bueno, pregunto preciso de gabinetes, de pvc.
chillemi la tipica PC60 :
http://www.chillemihnos.com.ar/espanol/catalogo/04_p060.htm

consulte por telefono en 2 casas ......78 a 90 $ 

la caja sola. 

o hace mucho que no compro eso o han repartido alcohol entre lso fabricantes de gabinetes.
me sale mas cara la caja que toda la placa con lso componentes .


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 15, 2011)

jajaja puede ser lo del alcohol..la verdad no me gusta comprar los gabinetes porque me termino amargando y no son tan lindos que digamos,prefiero reciclarlos de algo viejo o armarlo con maderas..a mi una como esta me hbaia salido hace 3 años unos $50 argentinos,por lo que calculo que hoy en dia debe valer algo de $80


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2011)

Sip, Fernandob, los cajones y racks armados cuestan una fracción importante del coste del proyecto total!!!

Mira que precioso Rack!!! http://mexico.newark.com/bud-industries/hc-14099/cabinet-rack-mount-2-75in-alum/dp/06M4716

Mira que precios!!! Juaaaazzzzz!!!!!







Me olvidaba de las cajas pequeñas

http://mexico.newark.com/enclosures_enclosures


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2011)

es que veo ....por dar un ejemplo:
luces de emergencia autonomas de fabricacion nacional, se supone que buenas.
120$ 
y tenes un gabinete bien especializado (que deberia ser mas caro) .
la bateria
la placa
el tubo
el trafo 
el cable con la ficha y la mar en coche ....

y ese gabinete choto sale 80 o 90 $ .

me da la impresion de que  la presidenta esta subsidiando la la industria (pymes y repymes) pero para que no hagan nada.

ya alguna vez llame a chillemi para ver precios por cantidad y no era laaaa diferencia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2011)

el componente mas caro lo compre hoy ,un fusible (simple alambre ,chapiita y un poco de vidrio) 11,67 pesos(fusible 0.75 amp 5 kv),compre dos lo que salio 23.3 pesos 
en las fotos la boleta 
ademas compre 10 pulsadores tacsuich ,el fusible es el que lleva el microondas el la bobina de alta tencion,de todas maneras es un pedazo de alambre ,por ese precio me compro unas 3 cajas de fusibles para fuente de tv


----------



## fernandob (Mar 16, 2011)

encima ni boleta te dieron, fijate que tiene una cruz (X) .
te dieron un papel no valido como factura.


que trucho esta el mercado de la electronica hoy


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2011)

si el tiket lo tengo ,pero en el tiket no esta el detalle de lo comprado,
funciona asi la cosa,un muchacho te da los componentes y emite ese papel,con ese papel uno paga en la caja y te dan los componentes,luego la factura que si es valida te la pegan junto al tikesito de la tarjeta visa ,o sea salgo con tres boletas,una que es la que postee + la boleta con solo el importe + el boletita que sale de la maquinita posnet (visa)


----------



## zxeth (Mar 16, 2011)

mandalas a doblar vos, te sale 45$ el doblado de una caja grandesita (ponele 50 x 30 x 10cm) y la chapa la ponen ellos. Eso si tenes que saber dibujar bien en autocad . Para mi lo mas caro son los disipadores


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> encima ni boleta te dieron, fijate que tiene una cruz (X) .
> te dieron un papel no valido como factura.


Es que ese papel dice COTIZACION 
Te lo dan como si le hubieras pedido los precios de esos cosos, no como factura.


----------



## elperros (Mar 18, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> mandalas a doblar vos, te sale 45$ el doblado de una caja grandesita (ponele 50 x 30 x 10cm) y la chapa la ponen ellos. Eso si tenes que saber dibujar bien en autocad . Para mi lo mas caro son los disipadores



En el centro en una casa de gabinetes y transformadores me cotizaron un gabinete metálico de 50cm de ancho por unos 15 de alto frente aluminio $260. 

Uno de para rack de 19'' $170 como de 12cm de alto. De conocida marca del "wikiproveedores". De hierro no de aluminio. 

Y un ZD27 de los mas grandes $38. 

Claro que no hay punto de comparación si uno se manda a plegar las chapas (estaría bueno que algún alma caritativa agregue un contacto en el wiki) el componente mas caro debe ser como vos decís el disipador o el transformador.


----------

